# طريقة تغيير كلمة السر للياهو



## نداء الروح (20 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*حصل وتواعدنا أنا وشخص بهذا المنتدى أنه لو أي واحد منا عرف  كيف يغير كلمة السر للياهو يعلم الثاني ..*
*وعرفت كيف أغير كلمة السر لكن ... فقدت هذا الشخص *
*لكن راح أوفي بوعدي له وراح أحطه موضوع يمكن في يوم من الأيام يقرأه ويتذكرني *
*ومن أجلك نقلت هذا الموضوع *
*ربي يسعدك وين ما كنت *
*لتغيير كلمة السر لبريد الياهو (Yahoo)*

*1- بعد الدخول إلى حساب بريدك في موقع الياهو أختر خيارات( Option )*
*من قائمة الصفحة الرئيسية*
*2- من قائمة الخيارات اختر معلومات الحساب (Account Information)*
*3- بعد ذلك تنتقل الى صفحة لكتابة كلمة السر القديمة لتأكيد طلبك في تغير كلمة السر*
*4- قم بالضغط على تغير كلمة السر ( Change Password ) في الصفحة التي*
*تبين لك جميع بيانات حسابك في بريد الياهو*
*5- تظهر لك شاشة جديدة مكونة من ثلاث خانات , الخانة الأولى "كلمة السر القديمة"*
*(Old Password) لتكتب بها كلمة السر القديمة والمراد تغيرها ,*
*الخانة الثانية كلمة السر الجديدة (New Password) لتكتب بها كلمة السر الجديدة,*
*وفي الخانة الثالثة لإعادة كتابة كلمة السر الجديدة (Retype New Password)*
*ويجب مراعاة تطابق كلمة السر الجديدة في الخانة الثانية والثالثة*
​


----------



## besm alslib (20 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اختي على المعلومه المهمه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومه حلوه بس كنت عرفها
شكرا ليكي
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يعوضك

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك
بس الافضل يبقى الموضوع فى  	 		 			*عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع*


----------



## My Rock (20 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل الى عالم الكمبيوتر و تطوير و تصميم المواقع


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 أغسطس 2010)

*موضوع جميل شكرا لك كتير 
انا ليسة عرفاها من كام يوم الطريقة دى
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى كتير يا اختى كنت عارفه المعلومه دى

بس كنت بتمنى اعرف اذاى ارجع كلمه السر لونسيتها كان عندى طريقه بس للأسف فاكره كل حاجه من اللى عملتها بس ناسيه رقم البوست كود

وعندى ايميل مهم جدا عليه حاجات محتاجه اعرف وصلت لحد فين بس نسيت الباسورد

ميرسى ليكى مره كمان​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 أغسطس 2010)

مرسي للمعلومة
ربنا يبارككِ


----------



## نداء الروح (21 أغسطس 2010)

*سعيدة بمروركم جميعا ً ...
*​


----------



## sandymena31 (9 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمه شكرا لمحبتكم والمعلومات الرائعه بركه ام النور تغنى وتزيد


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا اختى كنت عارفه المعلومه دى​





tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بس كنت بتمنى اعرف اذاى ارجع كلمه السر لونسيتها كان عندى طريقه بس للأسف فاكره كل حاجه من اللى عملتها بس ناسيه رقم البوست كود​
> 
> وعندى ايميل مهم جدا عليه حاجات محتاجه اعرف وصلت لحد فين بس نسيت الباسورد​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى مره كمان​



*بصى يا قمر انا عملتها من فترة هحاول اعرف جبتها ازاى وابعتهالك لو قدرت اعرف تانى* 
*27500 جربى البوست كود دة كداااااا الاول وقوليلى فتح معاكى ولا لا؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sandymena31 (10 أغسطس 2011)

سلام ونعمه  اشكر اهتمامكم ومحبه ربنا الساكنه قلوبكم ودايما تساندونا


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (21 أغسطس 2011)

*الف شكر فعلاً طريقة سهلة وكنت محتجاها*​


----------

